# Smoking Coming From Engine on 99 Nissan Sentra GXE



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 99 Nissan Sentra, it's my beater but I need it to run. So today I started it for the first time in probably 2 weeks, popped the hood and noticed white smoking coming from the front top of the engine, from right behind the heat shield for the exhaust manifold/headers. 

Any idea what it could be? I am letting it cool down before trying to remove the heat shield .

Also, it was running REALLY rough, rougher than usual. The steering wheel was shaking bad like the motor mounts are bad, but I just did those 2 months ago, it never shakes this bad/


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like valve cover Oil leak causing the smoke.....


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

yep, get a philips screw driver and tighten the screws down a little, get some brake cleaner and clean off the oil around the valve cover, check it again in a few days. the screws arent very tight from the factory cause the rubber gasket is soft and thick and doesnt need to be very tight to seal effectively, it hardens over time and sometimes start to leak.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

^^ My SR20 needed a new gasket, sold my GA before it was a problem

If its like the SR20 the screws are shouldered, don't overt tighten, you will just break them.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

EvilPotato said:


> yep, get a philips screw driver and tighten the screws down a little, get some brake cleaner and clean off the oil around the valve cover, check it again in a few days. the screws arent very tight from the factory cause the rubber gasket is soft and thick and doesnt need to be very tight to seal effectively, it hardens over time and sometimes start to leak.


What screws exactly?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

the ones holding the valve cover in place


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I tightened down all the screws, but don't have any cleaner today to get the excess oil off. I am going to take care of it on friday.


----------

